# Evangelist author Ray Comfort releases book in dedication to Richard Dawkins



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2009)

Living Waters - Nothing Created Everything


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2009)

TV Host Ray Comfort and Actor Kirk Cameron Announce 'Big Give' of 100,000 Copies of Darwin's Origin of Species, as Nothing Created Everything Releases Sept. 22

in this Comfort states that Darwin did believe in God which is misleading, as while Darwin's family were all Christians, Darwin stated this:

"I have never been an atheist in the sense of denying the existence of a God. &#8211; I think that generally ... an agnostic would be the most correct description of my state of mind."


----------



## Karl Hungus (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2009)

I think it's such a childish move.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## halsinden (Sep 25, 2009)

certainly intriguing to watch the grilling that the australian chap gives the various talking heads, however three things strike me immediately as a result:

1. i'd love to see the editing room floor containing all the more rational / objective people who were interviewed

2. i could, quite similarly, approach any person who has an inkling of something (politics, sexuality, hamsters) and continue saying "why?" loudly until they can't answer, and then call the lack of answer god

3. bee / honey... everything / nothing... then what created god? nothing?

H


----------



## MrJack (Sep 25, 2009)

Ray Comfort and Kirk Cameron have to be some of the most stupid people to ever have existed. I can't imagine what kind of nonsense is being spewed by Ray in this book, but taking into consideration his previous track record we might have a new record for straw-man arguments and other bullshit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2009)

halsinden said:


> certainly intriguing to watch the grilling that the australian chap gives the various talking heads, however three things strike me immediately as a result:
> 
> 1. i'd love to see the editing room floor containing all the more rational / objective people who were interviewed
> 
> ...



exactly, on all 3 points. I was thinking myself, it's portrayed in a way that only serves gospel purpose, ridiculing atheists and saying that he's 'politely pointing out the holes in atheist logic'.

like you say, we could quite easily do the same to Christians about their faith and edit it, but they would be deeply offended by it. it's double standards and it's bloody ridiculous.


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2009)

i think the most important thing here is, as you say,

who or what created god? I feel if they want to argue the point that its not ok to say everything came from nothing they need a clear answer to that quesion


----------



## lobee (Sep 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> exactly, on all 3 points. I was thinking myself, it's portrayed in a way that only serves gospel purpose, ridiculing atheists and saying that he's 'politely pointing out the holes in atheist logic'.






Scar Symmetry said:


> like you say, we could quite easily do the same to Christians about their faith and edit it, but they would be deeply offended by it. it's double standards and it's bloody ridiculous.


Umm, have you seen Religulous? Don't get me wrong, I thought it was a great movie, and very funny, but Bill Maher basically did just that. He just did it on a different level.


----------



## PnKnG (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 27, 2009)

Did anyone see that program with Dawkins on 4 tonight? Some 15 year old Muslim kid was trying to argue creation and Qu'ran over evolution *in front of a world leading evolutionist.* Set up for an epic fail tbh. However, I was shocked to hear that 4/10 people in the UK still believe that God created the world, and I thought we were supposed to be a secular, progressive and logical nation? Where the fuck did that come from?!

Anyone with an education and an ounce of free thought should be as deeply disturbed by this as I am.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok I'm literally 20 seconds into the first video and I stopped watching, because when someone says a statement including 'creation' in atheist belief, it's obvious they have no real footing in an argument. 

Creation, by nature, dictates the need for a creator, and this is the entire basis upon what this book and video are evidently about, however atheism is based upon a belief that there was no creation as such, but the universe came into being through physical and logical means, and even though there are theories, no one knows what it is yet.



This is by far one of the best videos I have found for refuting faith based arguments. The biggest and most valid point it makes, is that if someone is going to attempt to argue their religious belief onto you, or make you seem small and a lesser person for not believing what they believe, they have a moral obligation to then prove a legitimate reason for you to believe what they believe. Also the analogy at the beginning is a very good one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 27, 2009)

PnKnG said:


>




wow. I ended up watching all 10 videos and watching the reviews. very interesting stuff, especially parts 3, 8 and 9.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 27, 2009)

I realise it'd be genocide but why the hell are these people still alive? If you could make the mistake of believing an all powerful deity created the universe, how could you not have hopped in to the bath tub with a hair dryer by now? 

I love it how Creationists answer questions with smarmy questions that don't actually make sense but they're so blind you can't tell them _shit_...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 27, 2009)

Creationists only have one card and that one card is - "God did it". It's an umbrella answer which covers EVERYTHING, no matter what you throw their way.


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 27, 2009)

PnKnG said:


>




I love how he says "saying you don't know (how something was created) is a total cop out" then two seconds later says "god created this, god created that" As if that isn't a cop out. Does he have any real questions or discussion points on that piece of paper, or just a picture of jesus in a speedo?

edit: Im hooked on these videos now. Thunderfoot is a patient, patient man. Comfort just won't quit. Funny thing is, he seems to think he's got Thunderfoot on the ropes.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 27, 2009)

I cant take any movie seriously that purports that because the universe couldn't come from "nothing" it had to come from god, and then doesn't answer where god came from. Its just taking the same argument one step forward, and not answering the question....

"Where'd the universe come from?"

or

"Where'd the universe come from?"
"God"
"WHere'd god come from?"

Back to square one.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 27, 2009)

thing is, Thunderf00t is on Comfort's turf, so really the conversation always moves at Comfort's pace (it's his house, his crew, his filming equipment) so Thunderf00t is apprehensive about pulling him up and forgives the lack of context and factual errors in Comfort's brief input.


----------



## IDLE (Sep 28, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> I cant take any movie seriously that purports that because the universe couldn't come from "nothing" it had to come from god, and then doesn't answer where god came from. Its just taking the same argument one step forward, and not answering the question....
> 
> "Where'd the universe come from?"
> 
> ...



Indeed, good point. He is also coming from the assumption that there was a point where there was nothing. The fact of the matter is that no one has a satisfactory answer to explain the creation of the universe... Not science nor religion... I can understand the need to search for answers but this bickering back and forth is getting old.


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I realise it'd be genocide but why the hell are these people still alive? If you could make the mistake of believing an all powerful deity created the universe, how could you not have hopped in to the bath tub with a hair dryer by now?


----------



## MrJack (Sep 28, 2009)

I recommend watching one of Thunderf00t's series of videos on YouTube, it's called "Why do people laugh at creationists?". It's basically a compilation of all kinds of arguments made by theists and why the arguments are wrong. Last time I checked it was about 30 videos all in all.


----------



## liquidcow (Sep 28, 2009)

This reminds me of the situation with the movie Expelled, which Richard Dawkins and others were interviewed for, having been tricked about what kind of movie it was. There's apparently a moment in the film where Dawkins appears (because pretty much everything he said or did was taken out of context for the film) to be stumped for an answer to a question. Actually it's the moment where he's just realised what's really going on and has decided not to say any more to the interviewers. That's exactly how I imagine I would react if someone came up to me on the street and started bombarding me with weird confusing questions like that, I don't imagine I'd want to give them the time of day.

Incidentally, Dawkin's reply when asked by a creationist (possibly Ray Comfort in fact) to take part in a debate was 'I think that would look rather better on your CV than mine'. Classic.


----------



## PnKnG (Oct 2, 2009)

Another fine series of videos to whatch that are made by Thunderf00t:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 2, 2009)

Richard Dawkins = pwn.


----------



## orb451 (Oct 2, 2009)

Problem solved. The universe is like a balloon, it's expanding and doing so at uneven rates. That's why galaxies & stars are moving away from each other at different speeds. It's a vast expansion that will continue until such time as the opposite will occur, a great contraction. When the great contraction happens, everything will slowly start to come back together.

That's when time will cease and things will start over. That's how our universe came into being. It was a universe before and slowly collapsed into itself. Kind of like how you take that balloon and you squeeze the middle of it, one side gets bigger and the other side gets smaller. That duality is the fundamental nature of, well, nature. Everything has an opposite, day/night, matter/anti-matter, etc. So it is with the universe, a great expansion, a great contraction.

If there is a god I think we (as humans) hardly have even the faintest whiff of it's true intentions, true self. Setting aside creationist theory for a moment, if you accept the Earth to be ~4.5 Billion years old and mankind as we know him has been around for ~2 million years or LESS and only 6000 years ago civilization of any sorts really started getting underway we're supposed to believe that just 2000 years ago a great divine, all knowing, all powerful god came down and decided to finally (took him/her long enough) say "hey, I'm your god, how's it going? I've got some rules and shit I want you guys to start following m'kay"? Riiiiiiiiight.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 8, 2009)

PnKnG said:


> Another fine series of videos to whatch that are made by Thunderf00t:




 That theist guy made me want to punch a baby.

Hilarious how he kept using the 'I get laughed at' clip over and over 



orb451 said:


> Problem solved. The universe is like a balloon, it's expanding and doing so at uneven rates. That's why galaxies & stars are moving away from each other at different speeds. It's a vast expansion that will continue until such time as the opposite will occur, a great contraction. When the great contraction happens, everything will slowly start to come back together.
> 
> That's when time will cease and things will start over. That's how our universe came into being. It was a universe before and slowly collapsed into itself. Kind of like how you take that balloon and you squeeze the middle of it, one side gets bigger and the other side gets smaller. That duality is the fundamental nature of, well, nature. Everything has an opposite, day/night, matter/anti-matter, etc. So it is with the universe, a great expansion, a great contraction.
> 
> If there is a god I think we (as humans) hardly have even the faintest whiff of it's true intentions, true self. Setting aside creationist theory for a moment, if you accept the Earth to be ~4.5 Billion years old and mankind as we know him has been around for ~2 million years or LESS and only 6000 years ago civilization of any sorts really started getting underway we're supposed to believe that just 2000 years ago a great divine, all knowing, all powerful god came down and decided to finally (took him/her long enough) say "hey, I'm your god, how's it going? I've got some rules and shit I want you guys to start following m'kay"? Riiiiiiiiight.



The earth is 13.73 Billion years old. It became inhabitable about 5 Billion years ago. But yeah, you're right.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 8, 2009)

This thread needs more Matt Dillahunty.





In a non-gay fashion. 

(seriously, watch this clip all the way through. The payoff is comedy gold)

EDIT:

Oh yeah, this is why Ray Comfort is called Bananaman btw. In case you didn't have any reason already to ignore everything that he says!



EDIT 2:

For all you Tad Haggard fans:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 8, 2009)

That caller is an idiot 

Wait, I'm not saying what I really mean...

What I really mean is, "That caller is a _fucking_ idiot".

There, that's better


----------



## hairychris (Oct 8, 2009)

Just found this:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't tell you how many times I've watched "The Atheist's Nightmare" for comedy value.


----------



## MrJack (Oct 8, 2009)

For all the Atheist Experience fans, be sure to check out Non-Prophets. I've been listening through all of their podcasts lately. Denis Loubet does some great intros for the show.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 12, 2009)

MrJack said:


> For all the Atheist Experience fans, be sure to check out Non-Prophets. I've been listening through all of their podcasts lately. Denis Loubet does some great intros for the show.



Saturday's show had PZ Myers phoning in. It was entertaining as usual.


----------



## PnKnG (Nov 4, 2009)

This thread need a bump and some new hilarious video's.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 4, 2009)

This is a very cool thread. Lets still try an be respectful though. I'm cool with anyone's beliefs as long as they do go apeshit with them.


----------



## PnKnG (Nov 4, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> This is a very cool thread. Lets still try an be respectful though. I'm cool with anyone's beliefs as long as they do go apeshit with them.



Sorry but I have to do this.







The single purpose of this thread is to make fun of Ray Comfort and Creationism.


----------



## MrJack (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd like to get a copy of Ray Comfort's 150th anniversary edition of Charles Darwin's 'On The Origin Of Species', which is probably proof of his astounding stupidity because of the content he added. Apparently it has a 50 page foreword. I've also heard something about parts of the original publication having been taken out in this version.


----------



## hairychris (Nov 5, 2009)

How Creationist 'Origin' Distorts Darwin - God & Country (usnews.com)

then

Ray Comfort Responds to Genie Scott on Creationist 'Origin of Species' - God & Country (usnews.com)

then

Scientist Genie Scott's Last Word to Creationist Ray Comfort: There You Go Again - God & Country (usnews.com)

Comfort is either moronic or a con man seeing how many times his arguments have been refuted. He regularly uses arguments that even AiG say to avoid ( Get Answers - Answers in Genesis ).

Eugenie Scott laid the smack down in her 2nd entry.


----------

